# C'est quoi ce légume ?



## bebert (14 Avril 2005)

Ce n'est qu'un légume... Oui, mais lequel ?

Le principe de ce nouveau jeu (dont l'idée m'a été inspirée par Krystof) est simple : il s'agit de retrouver le légume d'après une image. Pour que le plus grand nombre de personnes puisse participer, il serait bon que les légumes choisis soient connus du grand public (ou réputés tels : asperge, concombre, carotte, etc.). Celui ou celle qui donne la bonne réponse poste une nouvelle image et ainsi de suite.

Une première image (très facile) pour commencer :







   :love:


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2005)

Facile, ça, c'est un godemichet poilu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Avril 2005)

La langue de Foguenne déguisée pour carnaval ?


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Avril 2005)

Une carotte pas mur?
Non, je sais, une matraque qui manque de soleil, elle est encore verte et molle...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Courgette dans le pete


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Facile, ça, c'est un godemichet poilu.



Y'en a qui ont vraiment l'esprit tordu !


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Courgette dans le pete



Réponse accordée, à toi ! :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Une carotte pas mur?
> Non, je sais, une matraque qui manque de soleil, elle est encore verte et molle...


:mouais: n'importe quoi, c'est une courgette... nan, j'vous ai bien eu, ça doit être un croquis pour le design des futur iBook G5... ah, vous êtes sur que c'est un légume???





P.S.: :love: 200ème message :love: bientôt, je ratrappe WebO


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2005)

j'adooooore ce sujet...    :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (14 Avril 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La langue de Foguenne déguisée pour carnaval ?



Non mais !


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui ont vraiment l'esprit tordu !



C'est pas de ma faute si t'as aucune libido, non plus !


----------



## Talchan (14 Avril 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'adooooore ce sujet...   :rateau:



Au fait, puisque les fruits ont des pépins, est-ce que le concombre est un légume ?


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

La forme au pire ça va, mais les aspérités au bout :sick: :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, puisque les fruits ont des pépins, est-ce que le concombre est un légume ?



d'aprés la mére de mes enfants, parfois le dimanche... oui !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Quel




ce topic


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (14 Avril 2005)

C'est un navet


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Quel connaissance !!!
À toi


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Cor a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je conteste. Cette courgette n'est pas dans un pete.


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> C'est un navet


 Je trouve aussi.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (14 Avril 2005)

Ca c'est ???


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

arrete tes salades, bouc 
T'es dans les choux si je puis me permettre  ( je sais pas lequel des deux )


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (14 Avril 2005)

C'est presque ça, mais bon là, en il y a une odeur qui se dégage par la suite
C'est dingue on sait plus s'arrêter
Tu deviens ce qu'on appelle le roi des pétomanes
respect à ce lui à qui ça arrive


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

Je suis déjà LE roi des pétomanes vieux


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis déjà LE roi des pétomanes vieux


 Chouette. Du coup, rien ne retient personne de t'envoyer péter.


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

Toi avec ton abat jour pour faire croire que t'as un cerveau lumineux, hein


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

Choux de Bruxelles une fois.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

choux rave


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2005)

Rave party ( nan pas le train  )


----------



## poildep (14 Avril 2005)

Dis donc, bebert, il est vraiment génial ton jeu.


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, bebert, il est vraiment génial ton jeu.



Dis pas de conneries !


----------



## bebert (14 Avril 2005)

Euh, quelqu'un paye à boire ? J'ai pas un radis !


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Dis pas de conneries !



C'est un légume, ça ??


----------



## mog (14 Avril 2005)

A moi!









(j'ai honte...)


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2005)

une patate ?
(réponse soufflée par mon gamin qui dort mais qui m'a transmis, bon bref, c'est nul comme réponse et je cesse d'accuser mon fils alors que c'est moi, mais je vous ennuie.)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est ???



Des couilles de Shreck?  ... Bon ; je sors, mais comme un prince :king:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2005)

Sinon ; le meilleur des légumes ; c'est....


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Euh, quelqu'un paye à boire ? J'ai pas un radis !


 tiens, en vlà...


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> tiens, en vlà...
> http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:V_oU6vy5DdcJ:www.banlieusardises.com/jardinage/img/Radis-001.jpg



mais sont rikiki tes radis...


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Avril 2005)

mais non, c'est parce qu'ils sont photographiés de loin


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2005)




----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Avril 2005)

une carotte sur le point d'accoucher ses bébés carottes ?


----------



## rezba (14 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



T'es vraiment une cochone !  :love:

(oui Bebert, je suis pervers !  )


----------



## macelene (14 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment une cochone !  :love:
> 
> (oui Bebert, je suis pervers !  )



Yo sé...


----------



## loudjena (14 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> une carotte sur le point d'accoucher ses bébés carottes ?



Je sais pas elle me fais penser a un truc cette carotte... mais je ne sais pas quoi   J'ai comme un trou de mémoire   Bon je me souviens qu'on dit que ça rend de bonne humeur, c'est déjà ça.


----------



## loudjena (14 Avril 2005)

On essaie plus facile ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Avril 2005)

arrête, c'est juste un galet ça..., Moi aussi je peux poster des cailloux...


----------



## loudjena (15 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> arrête, c'est juste un galet ça..., Moi aussi je peux poster des cailloux...


Wé ben mets les sur ton FTP, ne les jettent pas direct sur l'écran, ça marche pas


----------



## macelene (15 Avril 2005)

mon dieu !!!!


----------



## loudjena (15 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu !!!!



Oreilles de Mickey, j'ai bon ?


----------



## rezba (15 Avril 2005)

mais non, c'est une patate priapique !


----------



## rezba (15 Avril 2005)

et ça ?


----------



## macelene (15 Avril 2005)




----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu !!!!


 ah vous n'avez pas reconnu Dumbo ?


----------



## macelene (15 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ah vous n'avez pas reconnu Dumbo ?



ben si...


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


 la nature est toujours la même en fait... On croit qu'elle est puissante, mais elle ne sait pas faire grand chose, quand on y réfléchit bien...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> mais non, c'est une patate priapique !


 
supermoquette


----------



## macelene (15 Avril 2005)

Dame Nature nous réserve toujours des surprises...


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Avril 2005)

je suis justement en train de faire un commentaire d'un texte qui traite de la protection de la nature. Il tombe parfaitement à propos quand on voit de telles choses...


----------



## rezba (15 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dame Nature nous réserve toujours des surprises...




Ça c'est Patrick Dupond et Elizabeth Maurin dans _Casse-Noisette_ !


----------



## Spyro (15 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dame Nature


C'est celle de gauche ?


----------



## toys (15 Avril 2005)

il part en zgeg ce truc


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


 
Je t'avais pourtant demandé de pas poster de photo de nos vacances a la Grande Motte!


----------



## macelene (15 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je t'avais pourtant demandé de pas poster de photo de nos vacances a la Grande Motte!



Mais tu trouves pas qu'on a bonne mine... ?     pas rapé du tout ...  en forme  et tout et tout


----------



## rezba (15 Avril 2005)

JP a l'air en grande forme, ça oui ! Bon, Macelene cache ses fesses, comme d'hab. On dirait toujours que c'est le trésor des templiers, son postérieur. Pas toucher !


----------



## Balooners (15 Avril 2005)




----------



## Balooners (15 Avril 2005)

Rezba, tu as le brocoli qui pendouille


----------



## rezba (15 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu trouves pas qu'on a bonne mine... ?     pas rapé du tout ...  en forme  et tout et tout




Pas comme SM. La pelouse de l'université, ça lui fait pas du tout Popol Style!


----------



## rezba (15 Avril 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Rezba, tu as le brocoli qui pendouille




Quelle courge, ce balloon !


----------



## Balooners (15 Avril 2005)




----------



## Bilbo (15 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


Je ne comprends pas bien l'objet de ton hilarité. 

 

À+


----------



## Balooners (15 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas bien l'objet de ton hilarité.
> 
> 
> 
> À+


 Un dessin Bilbo ?  Alors... Il était une fois ......


Et voilà tu connais tout maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

quel traitement genetique ont subi vos legumes ?     

c'est commestible ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas comme SM. La pelouse de l'université, ça lui fait pas du tout Popol Style!


'foiré, en plus je bosse chez moi depuis que c'est devenu non fumeur, non mais.


----------



## macelene (15 Avril 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas bien l'objet de ton hilarité.
> 
> 
> 
> À+



ben à vrai dire en relisant ce matin...   je sais plus... me semble me souvenir des trucs, mais on a bien rigolé tout en étant très sérieux...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Avril 2005)

Bon, faut que j'arrête Walt Disney© avec la vodka avant d'aller me coucher moi !!! :affraid:   :mouais: 
_("NON, je veux pas siffler madame Blanche Neige... non, pas sur la tête... pas sur la tête... et puis vous pourriez pas retirer ces lunettes, ça me rappelle quelqu'un...   ")_ 






    :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

ELTON JOHN????   :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ELTON JOHN????   :mouais:


non, guy montagnié, le mec dont tu prétend qu'il t'as déjà vu.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Avril 2005)




----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

:hosto: :modo:

sortez couvert !


----------



## Spyro (15 Avril 2005)

Je ne verrai plus jamais les soupes de légumes de la même façon    :affraid:  :sick:  :hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je ne verrai plus jamais les soupes de légumes de la même façon    :affraid:  :sick:  :hosto:


tu ne feras plus de bruit en avalant ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je ne verrai plus jamais les soupes de légumes de la même façon    :affraid:  :sick:  :hosto:



Knorr© Maggi© et Liebig© ont ouvert des boites à partouzes...


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Knorr© Maggi© et Liebig© ont ouvert des boites à partouzes...


M'man? on mange quoi ce soir?  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2005)

Lorna est bien végétarienne, c'est ça?


----------



## Nexka (16 Avril 2005)

Je savais bien que j'avais raison de pas manger de légumes :affraid:


----------



## bebert (16 Avril 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que j'avais raison de pas manger de légumes :affraid:



Qui parle de les manger ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lorna est bien végétarienne, c'est ça?



*Nul n'est parfait en ce bas monde...*  


 
 





			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Qui parle de les manger ?



*Moi aussi j'ai toujours aimé jouer avec la nourriture*


----------



## Spyro (16 Avril 2005)

Attention ça se consomme cru tout ça, parce que sinon...     :rateau:


----------



## macelene (16 Avril 2005)




----------



## Pierrou (16 Avril 2005)

Macelene, je te trouve quelque peu grivoise


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>


Oh, un nioube


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Avril 2005)

*Petite mais courageuse !!*


----------



## Spyro (16 Avril 2005)

Bon c'est un sujet sur les légumes non ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

:d :d :d


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Avril 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est un sujet sur les légumes non ?


 excellent ! ! !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Héhé


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2005)

​


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

Ho ! Un p'tit rat ! 

Voilààà ! C'était ça que je cherchais en le voyant !!!


----------

